# Cattle panels?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Have any of you used cattle panels to create a makeshift "stall" in the barn for kids and younger goats? (To keep them separated from mom at night for morning milking) I have one more stall to build and might need it sooner than I can get the lumber for it. If you've done this before please share pics!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I've used old pallets successfully to make a stall. I would have to cut a cattle panel to make it work and I didn't want to do that.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a good idea also, I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I use cattle panels like that ALL THE TIME. My stalls are just right to where I can use those little U shaped fence nail things to knock in the cattle panels.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You could also set up a large dog kennel for babies at night...they will be safe and sound til mom is milked out...the problem with cattle panels is some babies can fit right through them...we always add the 2x4 wire on the bottle half to keep them and their heads in.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

happybleats said:


> You could also set up a large dog kennel for babies at night...they will be safe and sound til mom is milked out...the problem with cattle panels is some babies can fit right through them...we always add the 2x4 wire on the bottle half to keep them and their heads in.


Thank you.. I have a great-Dane sized dog crate we use to transport goats from time to time.. I think that would work until we get the new stall built


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

We use hog panels as the cattle panel holes are too big. The kids will slip right through. The hog panels have smaller holes at the bottom. We have nigerians so if you have larger kids you may be able to use cattle panels. But they are great. Really good for shows too


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I do not have a garage to keep the truck safe from jumping goats. So I purchased a bunch of cattle panels to form a protective barrier around the truck. Unlike my last vehicle, my truck is free of hoof scratches thanks to the cattle panels.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

enchantedgoats said:


> We have nigerians so if you have larger kids you may be able to use cattle panels. But they are great. Really good for shows too


Nope, doesn't work that way. Standard sized kids can go through the holes in cattle panels until roughly a month old. LOL

OutdoorDreamer, yes, I've used hog panels to divide a 10' X roughly 12' foot pen under the shed into 2 kidding pens, but I don't have any pictures since the kidding pens have been dismantled. When I'm not kidding the kidding shed doubles as shelter for the girls. My shed has a wooden kick board that goes up to a height of 4'. I drove 2 large staples - one under the other at the top and bottom of the kick board - in the center of the pen, then drove a steel post at the opposite end of the pen. I then wired the hog panel to the staples and to the steel post. Cut a piece of a hog panel in 2 to fit both of the resulting 2 pens, wired them to the hog panel to form a 'gate' that could be swung open or closed and wired the other end of the gate to the existing fence of the pen.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hog panels work well


----------

